# externe links in frame



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

hi,

ich habe noch nie mit frames gearbeitet und brauche daher bitte hilfe.

ich habe ein einfaches frameset erstellt in dem ich auf der linken seite einen chat habe und im rechten möchte ich variable externe seiten anzeigen.

mit einer seite die ich direkt verlinkt habe ist es ja auch problemlos gegangen. nur wenn man auf der seite links anklickt gehen die nicht im selben frame auf, sondern es wird dann der link als neue seite geladen.

wie ist es möglich alle externen seiten die über links von externen seiten aus dem rechten frame aufgerufen werden auch in meinem rechten frame zu öffnen?


----------



## tobee (7. März 2007)

Enschuldigung, aber ich spreche für einige wenn ich sag da es sehr mühselig ist deinen Text  zu lesen. Die Groß- und Kleinschreibung macht da einiges aus.
Hast du dich bei SelfHtml schon informiert?


----------



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

Sorry,

dann nochmal inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung.

Ich habe noch nie mit Frames gearbeitet und brauche daher bitte HILFE.

Ich habe ein einfaches Frameset erstellt in dem ich auf der linken Seite einen Chat habe und im Rechten möchte ich variable externe Seiten anzeigen.

Mit einer Seite die ich direkt verlinkt habe ist es ja auch problemlos gegangen. Nur wenn man auf der Seite Links anklickt gehen die nicht im selben Frame auf, sondern es wird dann der Link als neue Seite geladen.

Wie ist es möglich alle externen Seiten die über Links von externen Seiten aus dem rechten Frame aufgerufen werden auch in meinem rechten Frame zu öffnen?

Hab mich natürlich schon im SelfHtml informiert, weiters in diesem und anderen Foren gesucht. Ich habe aber leider nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, selber Links mit targtet="Fenstername" zu verlinken.

Aber wenn ich externe Seiten in meinem Frame aufrufe, habe ich ja keinen Einfluss auf den Link bzw. die externe Seite. Ist es nicht möglich alle externen Links die aus meinem Frame aufgerufen werden zu zwingen sich auch im selben Frame zu öffnen?


----------



## Maik (7. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe das Szenario mal kurz bei mir nachgestellt und in dem rechten Frame als externe Seite "google" eingebunden, anschliessend einen Suchbegriff eingegeben und zu guter letzt die Suchergebnisse aufgerufen. 

Und was soll ich dir sagen? Diese (ebenfalls externen) Seiten werden bei mir alle in dem rechten Frame geladen.


----------



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

Oh. Sorry. Hab`s jetzt auch mit anderen Seiten als der von mir gewünschten probiert und du hast Recht, die werden alle im rechten Frame angezeigt.

Warum geht das bei der von mir gewünschten Seite nicht? Es handelt sich um das Browserspiel KnightFight. Dort möchte ich meinen Mitgliedern die Möglichkeit geben immer links in einem Frame einen Chat zu haben. Bei der Seite funktioniert es aber nicht. Kann es sein, daß es von KnightFight irgendwie verhindert wird die Links auf der Seite in Frames zu öffnen?


----------



## Maik (7. März 2007)

Beispielsweise öffnet das Zielfenster-Attribut target="_blank" den Verweis in einem neuen Fenster.


----------



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

Aber es wird ja kein neues Fenster geöffnet, sondern die Seite wird im gleichen Fenster geöffnet. Nur nicht mehr im Frameset.


----------



## Maik (7. März 2007)

In diesem Fall könnten die Werte *_parent* oder *_top* gesetzt sein.


----------



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

Das heißt ich habe keine Möglichkeit solche Links in meinem rechten Frame aufzurufen? Kann ich die Seite nicht doch irgendwie zwingen die Links im Frame zu öffnen?


----------



## Maik (7. März 2007)

Es könnte von dem Seitenbetreiber aber auch ein Script eingesetzt sein, das den Frame "sprengt" und die Seiten in einem neuen Fenster, oder eben in dem selben Fenster ohne Frame lädt.

So gesehen hast du da keine Möglichkeiten, um diese Barrieren aufzubrechen, da du ja nicht an den Quellcode der Seiten kommst.


----------



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

Die Links haben ein  target="_top" hab ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## Maik (7. März 2007)

Na, dann habe ich mit meinen Vermutungen richtig gelegen.


----------



## 10x10 (7. März 2007)

Und dies kann ich nicht irgendwie übergehen und zwingen sich im Frame zu öffnen?


----------

